# [USE] Xorg con flag "minimal". Che cambia?

## Cazzantonio

Mi serve una versione minimale di xorg (a titolo di esempio non devo nemmeno installare un vero wm) ed ero intenzionato ad applicare la use flag "minimal".

Leggendo l'ebuild in pratica elimina dalle dipendenze x11-libs/libXres e x11-libs/libXtst. Ho googolato un po' ma non sono riuscito a capire (complice la mia ignoranza) a cosa servano tali librerire.

In poche parole a cosa rinuncio applicando la use flag "minimal"?

Lo chiedo perché sebbene sia interessato a diminuire il più possibile le dipendenze non vorrei poi trovarmi con dei problemi da debuggare in seguito.

Potrei fare delle prove ma visto che su quella macchina ci vogliono diverse ore per compilare xorg preferisco documentarmi prima   :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi serve una versione minimale di xorg (a titolo di esempio non devo nemmeno installare un vero wm) ed ero intenzionato ad applicare la use flag "minimal".
> 
> Leggendo l'ebuild in pratica elimina dalle dipendenze x11-libs/libXres e x11-libs/libXtst. Ho googolato un po' ma non sono riuscito a capire (complice la mia ignoranza) a cosa servano tali librerire.
> 
> In poche parole a cosa rinuncio applicando la use flag "minimal"?
> ...

 ù

prova a usare ufed per le flag  :Very Happy:  

```
GENDELL ~ # eix ufed

[I] app-portage/ufed

     Available versions:  0.40-r1 0.40-r6

     Installed versions:  0.40-r6(20:23:27 10/22/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo Linux USE flags editor

GENDELL ~ #

```

----------

## Chetto

ufed? Ma non è meglio profuse? Lo chiedo a titolo informativo.

----------

## djinnZ

ufed ha seri problemi di visualizzazione con unicode mentre profuse un tantino in meno e l'interfaccia X non è malvagia ma per installarlo ti devi tirare dieto X e quindi la scelta di consigliare il primo ha una sua giustificazione in questo, credo. Per il resto non ho mai notato grandi diffrenze (e non sono tanto comodi).

libXres si occupa della gestione delle risorse di X se non ricordo male non avendola gli applicativi perdono la capacità di impiegarle (ed alcuni vecchi programmi vanno in crisi a compilare) lib Xtst non mi ricordo più ma se non erro è legata xinerama.

Applicando la use minimal ad X dovresti avere un server grafico in grado comunque di eseguire applicazioni remote ma privo delle librerie necessarie a compilare ed eseguire a pieno i programmi lanciati localmente. Però visto che molti programmi più recenti non sanno neppure cosa siano quelle vecchie funzioni puoi farne a meno.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Grazie proverò.

P.S. Grazie per i consigli su ufed (preferisco comunque euse) ma che c'entra? Era una cosa tipo rtfm per leggere la descrizione della use?

```
ale@heavensdoor ~ $ euse -i minimal

global use flags (searching: minimal)

************************************************************

[-    ] minimal - Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)
```

Non è che le descrizioni delle use in gentoo siano poi così esplicative... in questo caso direi che non dicono niente tranne l'ovvio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

al di là delle discussioni su quale tool sia migliore, penso che per quello che vuoi fare tu sia più interessante la USE="kdrive -xorg" di xorg-server.

così facendo non viene installato il tradizionale xorg, ma il piccolo kdrive.

ha qualche limitazione, come per esempio le risoluzioni VESA e nessuna variante, nessuna accelerazione... ma solitamente quando è richiesta questa configurazione, non c'è nemmeno possibilità di avere queste funzioni in hardware.

----------

## Peach

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> al di là delle discussioni su quale tool sia migliore, penso che per quello che vuoi fare tu sia più interessante la USE="kdrive -xorg" di xorg-server.
> 
> così facendo non viene installato il tradizionale xorg, ma il piccolo kdrive.
> 
> ha qualche limitazione, come per esempio le risoluzioni VESA e nessuna variante, nessuna accelerazione... ma solitamente quando è richiesta questa configurazione, non c'è nemmeno possibilità di avere queste funzioni in hardware.

 

quindi potrebbe essere ottimo per un servizio tipo TLSP?

----------

## koma

Nel senso non lo so, prova a vedere con ufed 

 :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> quindi potrebbe essere ottimo per un servizio tipo TLSP?

 

TLSP?

se forse volevi scrivere LTSP, allora la risposta è no

o meglio... penso che non sia il caso di usare una soluzione di quel tipo: non sarebbe forse più conveniente mantenere separati server e client X11, lasciando il server sulla macchina server e il client sui terminali, piuttosto che avere un server grafico leggero?

----------

## Peach

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> se forse volevi scrivere LTSP, allora la risposta è no
> 
> o meglio... penso che non sia il caso di usare una soluzione di quel tipo: non sarebbe forse più conveniente mantenere separati server e client X11, lasciando il server sulla macchina server e il client sui terminali, piuttosto che avere un server grafico leggero?

 

non so. sto approfondendo la questione, volevo vedere che limiti ha come server grafico centralizzato e soprattutto come si comporta con client con grosse differenze hw.

----------

